# Source for an affordable 3D touch probe



## ycroosh (Dec 30, 2021)

Good day,
I'm working on adding support for touch probe to my DRO app (TouchDRO) but the brand name probes seem to be insanely expensive. 
Looking on eBay, I can see a lot of listings for various probes in the $150 range. There aren't any photos of the "guts", but one listing had some spares that looked 3D printed.
Does anyone have experience with those $150-ish touch probes off eBay? If so, what is the repeatability of those? How well do they hold concentricity of the stylus in relation to the spindle axis?
Thank you in advance
Yuriy


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 31, 2021)

I love my DrewTronics. Some of his stuff gets pricey, depends what exactly you're looking for.
DrewTronics


----------



## ycroosh (Dec 31, 2021)

This looks interesting. I will give them a call on Monday. Thank you for the pointer.


----------

